# MPR USARK T-shirt booster



## SnakeJayd (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Folks.
There are 8 days left on the Morelia Python Radio booster campaign for USARK.

For those of you who aren't aware, they have a small campaign to sell shirts to raise money for USARK.










https://www.booster.com/mprusark

I like their show. Best reptile podcast in my opinion and I think it is a good cause.

Lets face it, if the US loses their snakes, then the reptile industry as a whole is screwed.

Anyway, I have chatted to Owen, one of the hosts of MPR and he is willing to have shirts delivered to his house and then shipped on to the UK for anyone who would like one.

The more people the more we can split the shipping and the cheaper they will be.

Let me know if anyone is keen and I can try get numbers from him and report back

8 days left.

Cheers

Jayd


----------

